# Anyone else collect Disney-themed autographs?



## supernova

Hello all.  I've posted this on another board but I wanted to check here as well. 

Over the years, I've built up a great collection of autographs, and started a Disney set as well.  I've broken it up into Movies, Character Voices, Parks-Related, and Legends.

I was wondering if anyone else here has a collection of autographs based on Disney?  I would love to hear what you have.  And I don't mean autographs of local high school kids in Chip & Dale costumes signing the names of the characters


----------



## supernova

Just sent my copy of "Dream It! Do It!" to Marty Sklar, who sent it back to me autographed and inscribed to me.  He also signed two photos.


----------



## like2workout

supernova said:


> Hello all.  I've posted this on another board but I wanted to check here as well.
> 
> Over the years, I've built up a great collection of autographs, and started a Disney set as well.  I've broken it up into Movies, Character Voices, Parks-Related, and Legends.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else here has a collection of autographs based on Disney?  I would love to hear what you have.  And I don't mean autographs of local high school kids in Chip & Dale costumes signing the names of the characters



yes, i do!! i collect them on 8x10 photos and have... at least 100 if not more.  i have mouseketeers, character actors, many of the actors from the live action movies, etc.  i've been collecting for years.  pm me and we can talk more!


----------



## ThBa

Hi from Germany !

I´m at the beginning of my collection and started to collect Disney/Pixar autographs too.

I have some John Lasseter drawings and a lot of signed books with animators signatures in it.

I would love to get in touch with you to get more infos about getting these autographs.

If you want....fell free to send me a PM.

Thanks !!


----------



## arni3

supernova said:


> Just sent my copy of "Dream It! Do It!" to Marty Sklar, who sent it back to me autographed and inscribed to me.  He also signed two photos.



Lucky you!

I have tried to send some stuff, but they never send it back


----------



## supernova

Great hearing from you all.  Thanks for replying.  Was starting to think I was the only one.  Usually when you mentioned "Disney autographs" it's the signature of some local high school kid in costume signing a character's name.  Hope we can all stay in touch, compare notes, and see if we can help our collections grow!


----------



## supernova

like2workout said:


> yes, i do!! i collect them on 8x10 photos and have... at least 100 if not more.  i have mouseketeers, character actors, many of the actors from the live action movies, etc.  i've been collecting for years.  pm me and we can talk more!



Sounds awesome!  I've managed to build up a great collection of 8x10s, along with some signed books and other goodies along the way.  Will definitely send a PM.


----------



## supernova

arni3 said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I have tried to send some stuff, but they never send it back



I have lost an occassional photo, but am very careful about what I send.  I only send books to those I know I'll get it back from.  Jack Lindquist signed a photo for me, and sent a bookplate for his forthcoming book, which was a nice surprise to find in the envelope.  I tried sending Sklar's book to his home, and I got it back in about 10 days.


----------



## supernova

ThBa said:


> Hi from Germany !
> 
> I´m at the beginning of my collection and started to collect Disney/Pixar autographs too.
> 
> I have some John Lasseter drawings and a lot of signed books with animators signatures in it.
> 
> I would love to get in touch with you to get more infos about getting these autographs.
> 
> If you want....fell free to send me a PM.
> 
> Thanks !!



Nice job on Lasseter.  I tried sending him a photo and all I got back was a Toy Story pre-printed autograph.  Haven't been able to snag the real thing from him, although I don't usually buy autographs.  I did purchase an Illene Woods signature at a decent price, though.  I will definitely PM you as well and we can exchange notes!


----------



## super mike b

One of our prized pocessions is Walt's autograph.


----------



## supernova

super mike b said:


> One of our prized pocessions is Walt's autograph.



Nice!  My wife's coworker has an in-person autograph from Walt that she got while visiting Disneyland when she was young.


----------



## like2workout

can't imagine having an actual autograph from walt disney.  that would be pretty amazing.  that's cool that some of you have them.



supernova said:


> Nice!  My wife's coworker has an in-person autograph from Walt that she got while visiting Disneyland when she was young.


----------



## supernova

like2workout said:


> can't imagine having an actual autograph from walt disney.  that would be pretty amazing.  that's cool that some of you have them.



Henny's a great woman.  I hope she finds it.  And thinks to include me in her will.  She already gave us three old Disney watches and some old Disney dollars.  Still, the autograph would be a nice surprise.  Who knows where she even has it.  Though she just moved this summer.  Fingers crossed... just in case.


----------



## like2workout

good luck - you never know!  
there is a film festival here in memphis every june and they almost always have some disney stars or stars who have been in disney movies.  this june that just passed i met and got autos from tim considine and david stollery who played spin and marty, robert loggia who was the voice of sykes in oliver and co., johnny crawford from the mickey mouse club, roberta shore from the shaggy dog, and guy williams' (zorro) son, who had some of this dad's costume pieces.  very cool meeting them all and adding to my autograph collection.



supernova said:


> Henny's a great woman.  I hope she finds it.  And thinks to include me in her will.  She already gave us three old Disney watches and some old Disney dollars.  Still, the autograph would be a nice surprise.  Who knows where she even has it.  Though she just moved this summer.  Fingers crossed... just in case.


----------



## supernova

like2workout said:


> good luck - you never know!
> there is a film festival here in memphis every june and they almost always have some disney stars or stars who have been in disney movies.  this june that just passed i met and got autos from tim considine and david stollery who played spin and marty, robert loggia who was the voice of sykes in oliver and co., johnny crawford from the mickey mouse club, roberta shore from the shaggy dog, and guy williams' (zorro) son, who had some of this dad's costume pieces.  very cool meeting them all and adding to my autograph collection.



I've got Loggia on a card and photo, which was a great addition to my villains collection.  I wish I had known about Stollery and Considine... need them for my Legends collection!!!  I tried writing to both, but now that they are doing the convention rounds, I don't think they answer for free through the mail.  Bummer.


----------



## like2workout

well if they come next year, i'll let you know.  and if you can't come i'll be glad to get the autos for you.  and any others.  i'll let you know the entire guest list.  they'll add to it all through the year.  i check it out about once a month to see who all has been added. 



supernova said:


> I've got Loggia on a card and photo, which was a great addition to my villains collection.  I wish I had known about Stollery and Considine... need them for my Legends collection!!!  I tried writing to both, but now that they are doing the convention rounds, I don't think they answer for free through the mail.  Bummer.


----------



## skelly08

I have a large collection of voice over Disney/Pixar autographs.  I have most of the cast from Lion King, Monsters Inc, Little Mermaid, and Beauty and the Beast.  My hardest person to find, so far, has been Robbie Benson.  But I did track him down and sent him a photo to sign.  I have Disney animators autographs,  also many Pixar related autographs too.  Most of the Pixar guys draw/sketch a little drawing along with their autograph.  Always looking for up to date addresses or more names for my collection.  If you are a serious collector and would like to talk more just let me know.  Would love to share what I have and what I would like to add to my collection.


----------



## supernova

skelly08 said:


> I have a large collection of voice over Disney/Pixar autographs.  I have most of the cast from Lion King, Monsters Inc, Little Mermaid, and Beauty and the Beast.  My hardest person to find, so far, has been Robbie Benson.  But I did track him down and sent him a photo to sign.  I have Disney animators autographs,  also many Pixar related autographs too.  Most of the Pixar guys draw/sketch a little drawing along with their autograph.  Always looking for up to date addresses or more names for my collection.  If you are a serious collector and would like to talk more just let me know.  Would love to share what I have and what I would like to add to my collection.



Welcome aboard!  I will certainly get in touch.  I tried tracking Benson down to two work addresses and I think I tried reaching him on LinkedIn, but have yet to find him.  Congratulations on that!


----------



## like2workout

i've also had no luck with robby benson.  i've had a picture of the beast that i've been holding for about 10 years now!




supernova said:


> Welcome aboard!  I will certainly get in touch.  I tried tracking Benson down to two work addresses and I think I tried reaching him on LinkedIn, but have yet to find him.  Congratulations on that!


----------



## supernova

like2workout said:


> i've also had no luck with robby benson.  i've had a picture of the beast that i've been holding for about 10 years now!



That guy's been hiding out on me.  I had trouble with Austin Pendleton, too, because I wanted him for my Finding Nemo collection.  couldn't reach himn through his day job at a school here in Manhattan, but I got him later on, happily.


----------



## supernova

Wanted to share today's success from Tony Baxter, to show you all what I have been sending out to the Disney Legends.  I currently have 44 signed certificates, with two in the mail which I hope to receive back some day.


----------



## supernova

45 Disney Legends certificates!  Latest one came in from Ruthie Tompson, who besides working on Walt's multi-plane camera, was also an inker on every animated feature from Snow White to The Rescuers.  Quite the legacy with Disney.


----------



## supernova

Last weekend, I met the Dreamfinder.  No, not the local high school kid who's playing the Dreamfinder in Epcot this week.  I mean the voice of the original Dreamfinder from the old attraction.  While signing an autograph, he slipped into the voice and recited a few lines..  Really took me back!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## like2workout

very cool!  congrats, and thx for sharing!  where did you meet the dreamfinder?



supernova said:


> Last weekend, I met the Dreamfinder.  No, not the local high school kid who's playing the Dreamfinder in Epcot this week.  I mean the voice of the original Dreamfinder from the old attraction.  While signing an autograph, he slipped into the voice and recited a few lines..  Really took me back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## supernova

Thanks!  He was at the Chiller Theater convention here on the east coast.  He played lots of characters in cartoons, and I was happy to learn he was Dreamfinder as well.  Would love to have gotten Billy Barty as Figment before he died (loved him in 'Night Patrol', but I didn't know it was him before he passed.


----------



## ThBa

45 Disney Legends certificates ?? WOW ! Great !!



Would it be possible to post the addresses here so I could try to send them some request too ?


----------



## supernova

Here is who I have so far
1 Bob Gurr
2 Marty Sklar
3 Don Iwerks
4 Tyrus Wong
5 Ray Walton
6 Bill Farmer
7 Mary Costa
8 Tony Anselmo
9 Robin Williams
10 Richard Sherman
11 Tim Rice
12 Art Linkletter
13 Angela Lansbury
14 Tim Conway
15 D1ck Van Dyke
16 Dean Jones
17 Hayley Mills
18 Betty White
19 Barbara Walters
20 Frank Gifford
21 Rolly Crump
22 Tim Allen
23 Dickie Jones
24 Annette Funicello
25 Randy Newman
26 Marge Champion
27 Al Knoetzni
28 Harry Archinal
29 Ron Logan
30 Walt Peregoy
31 Orlando Ferrante
32 Jack Lindquist
33 Regis Philbin
34 Burny Mattinson
35 Jodi Benson
36 Dave Smith
37 Alan Menken
38 Floyd Norman
39 Charlie Ridgway
40 Kurt Russell
41 Tommy Kirk
42 Lea Salonga
43 X Atencio
44 Tony Baxter
45 Ruthie Tompson

I currently have certificates out to D1ck Nunis (might even have that one back... have to check), and Alice Davis (who refuses to reply, it seems... sent two out).  Missed out on getting Paige O'Hara to sign the certificate on the day I met the Dreamfinder, Chuck McCann.

I had mailed certificates to Roy Disney, Fess Parker, and Rue McClanahan weeks or even days before each of them passed.  I also sent one to Wally Boag, whose son wrote back to say that his dad was in the advanced stages of Alzheimers Disease.  But he was so touched that I wrote to his dad that he sent me an autographed book... one that his dad signed before he got too ill to write.  It's a treasured piece of my collection.

There aren't many others I can write to, since most are dead and others are difficult to hunt down.  I'm going to mail out a certificate to Blaine Gibson today.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## like2workout

that is an amazing collection!  good luck getting the others.  do you make your own cards to mail out to them, like the dreamfinder card?




supernova said:


> 45 Disney Legends certificates!  Latest one came in from Ruthie Tompson, who besides working on Walt's multi-plane camera, was also an inker on every animated feature from Snow White to The Rescuers.  Quite the legacy with Disney.


----------



## supernova

The Dreamfinder picture was printed on 8x11 photo paper.  The Legends Certificate I created is also 8x11, though I use resume-type paper (not sure what the parchment would be considered).  Here's the layout I've used for everyone (the Robin Williams one was resized, but it's still a full sheet of paper:


----------



## supernova

During a slow moment at work, I just hunted down three more names.  Will try to get them into the mail this week.  Gibson's leaves today


----------



## like2workout

the certificates you're sending look great and very professional!  i would think the celebrities would be happy to sign them for you.


----------



## supernova

I've had two people, both who are basically civilians, who haven't bothered to respond.  Plus, Alice Davis is used to doing conventions and signing autographs, yet I can't seem to get her to reply to my mail.  Want to get her before she passes, the same way a few other Legends have before I was able to get their certificate back signed.

Thanks for the kind words, btw!


----------



## shadow0421

Does anyone have the autographs for the voice actors of Aladdin and Jasmine? If so, were they relatively easy to obtain?


----------



## supernova

I got the singing voice of Jasmine.  I've written to her voice but never heard back.  I wrote to Aladdin's home address but haven't heard back from him yet, either.


----------



## supernova

Received Legends Certificates #46 and 47 today from Ron Dominguez and Tom Nabbe.  Tom also thoughtfully included a business card, which he also signed for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## supernova

Just got back from a nice (warm) week at WDW and found had some Disney autographs waiting for me:

Sarah Clark signed a Cars photo for me

James B Cora signed my Disney Legends certificate, a photo, and sent me a note of thanks on Disneyland International stationery

Bob Matheison signed my Disney Legends certificate, a photo, sent his own signed photo, and a note of thanks on Walt Disney World Co. stationery

Nice way to wrap up my trip!


----------



## like2workout

congrats on some more great autographs!



supernova said:


> Just got back from a nice (warm) week at WDW and found had some Disney autographs waiting for me:
> 
> Sarah Clark signed a Cars photo for me
> 
> James B Cora signed my Disney Legends certificate, a photo, and sent me a note of thanks on Disneyland International stationery
> 
> Bob Matheison signed my Disney Legends certificate, a photo, sent his own signed photo, and a note of thanks on Walt Disney World Co. stationery
> 
> Nice way to wrap up my trip!


----------



## elphaba91

I collect musical theatre performers' autographs, but included in my collection are Geoffrey Rush and Idina Menzel, so I guess you could call them Disney autographs!


----------



## supernova

elphaba91 said:


> I collect musical theatre performers' autographs, but included in my collection are Geoffrey Rush and Idina Menzel, so I guess you could call them Disney autographs!



I've got Rush... always great about signing autographs.  Have him on pictures for Pirates of the Caribbean and a Finding Nemo.  Will need to get Menzel (though I've got Chenoweth, so it'll be nice to get the Wicked duo).


----------



## supernova

Welcome aboard, TTA travelers!

Just received a great letter from Peter Renaday, voice of TTA Central, as well as Henry the Bear and Max the Buck from Country Bear Jamobree.

Peter kindly signed the photos I sent and included one of his own


----------



## elphaba91

supernova said:


> I've got Rush... always great about signing autographs.  Have him on pictures for Pirates of the Caribbean and a Finding Nemo.  Will need to get Menzel (though I've got Chenoweth, so it'll be nice to get the Wicked duo).



After our intimate experience during the show (he lay across our laps after...umm...becoming VERY well acquainted with my mother!) he certainly owed us an autograph!  The show was A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum for anyone who knows it. 

I didn't go to Chenoweth's concert out here (we had both witches in the country at the same time last year) but heard she didn't stop for autographs anyway. Idina was fantastic and signed for everyone in a very large crowd.


----------



## supernova

Here is the photo Mr. Renaday signed from The Aristocats:


----------



## supernova

This weekend, I received a nice reply from David Frankham, voice of Mr. Tibbs in 101 Dalmatians.  Along with my two photos, Mr. Frankham also sent along two of his own photos and wrote a short note addressing something I mentioned in my letter to him:


----------



## ThBa

ThBa said:


> Would it be possible to post the addresses here so I could try to send them some request too ?



I have to ask again, because I really would like to write something to all those people too.

Where do you get all these names/addresses ?


----------



## supernova

I get the addresses in a couple of ways.  First, I'm a member of a general autograph collectors' website and there are tons of addresses on there that I've been successful with.  The pictures I've started posting here are only a small sampling of the literally hundreds of Disney-related autographs, which is only one portion of my collection.

The other way is to check online for the addresses.  I've been lucky to find people online without using the paid autograph site.  So those are readily available with a little poking around.


----------



## supernova

I realize it's rather random and the field is quite wide, but if anyone has a certain character they'd like to see a signed picture of, let me know and I can see if I have an autograph to post here.  I don't have Walt, but I do have his daughter who recently passed.  My collection is fairly varied, althoug I don't have many of the older now-deceased people (missed so many of the classic voices from the older Disney films!).


----------



## ThBa

supernova said:


> I get the addresses in a couple of ways.  First, I'm a member of a general autograph collectors' website and there are tons of addresses on there that I've been successful with.  The pictures I've started posting here are only a small sampling of the literally hundreds of Disney-related autographs, which is only one portion of my collection.
> 
> The other way is to check online for the addresses.  I've been lucky to find people online without using the paid autograph site.  So those are readily available with a little poking around.



Which website do you mean ?

Link ?


----------



## supernova

I'm a member of startiger.com, which is an awesome site for information.  There are plenty of free sites out there, like fanmail.biz but it hasn't been as reliable.  Plus, for some of the lesser-known names out there, nothing wrong with doing a little research and finding mailing addresses the old fashion way :thumbs:


----------



## supernova

Perfect timing, with the re-release of The Jungle Book on DVD... Leo DeLyon signed this photo of "Flunky".


----------



## supernova

Along with my voice actor collection, I also started a collection of signatures based on attractions.  Here is one I received yesterday from Anjelica Huston, who kindly signed my Captain EO photo.


----------



## MikeAnthony

I use to. I have a collection of about 50 autographs.


----------



## supernova

MikeAnthony said:


> I use to. I have a collection of about 50 autographs.



Anyone in particular?  I'd love to know who you have (had).


----------



## Shellron2004

Hi,

  I have about 1250 individual Disney voice autographs.   I try to complete all major and minor character voices from each feature film.   My earliest complete film is of Pinocchio.   I have most of Snow White but am missing 2 of the dwarfs.   The toughest autographs for me to find have been those of children who have voiced characters.

  I use reputable dealers who are UACC members to buy autographs of deceased "voices."  For those living "voices"  I use IMDBPro.  Contact information is there for the persons agency and management team in many instances.   

  The least complete films I have are Dumbo and 101 Dalmations - lots of minor characters.  I am sending out a batch of 30 autograph requests today.  Wish me luck.

Ron

PS  It has taken me 8 years to find the 1250 autographs.


----------



## supernova

Awesome story, Ron!  Thanks for sharing.  One thing I haven't started yet was purchasing autographs, though I fully realize it's the only way I would be able to get a ton of the people that I would love to include in my collection.  Actually, that's a lie.  I did purchase two autographs of Geraldine Page so that I could frame them with Medusa photos (my favorite villain).  Otherwise, I've never counted my photos yet, and I do not have any full sets, so I definitely envy you.

I didn't join IMDB Pro, but I use other sites to help track down people.  Sometimes it has been odd sites that have led me to names and addresses.  I'm still working on my Legends collection, but I'm also (slowly) making my way through the living actors to build up each movie!


----------



## supernova

A few new additions to my collection include a signed "Jane Banks" photo and Disney Legends certificate from Karen Dotrice.  Rob Paulsen signed a "Toodles" photo for me.

I am going to try and start posting more photos to share my collection with everyone!


----------



## like2workout

that's great - i would love to see more of your photos!



supernova said:


> A few new additions to my collection include a signed "Jane Banks" photo and Disney Legends certificate from Karen Dotrice.  Rob Paulsen signed a "Toodles" photo for me.
> 
> I am going to try and start posting more photos to share my collection with everyone!


----------



## supernova

Thanks!  And with 14,000+ views of this thread, I guess others do, too.  So let me start posting again.

With the passing of Diane Disney Miller a few months back, here are two photos I received from her last year:


----------



## supernova

Here are a couple I received from Keith David:


----------



## supernova

Sharing some new ones: Karen Dotrice, Jo Anne Worley, and Ming-Na Wen


----------



## like2workout

you have great pics to send to them.  you must make them yourself?



supernova said:


> Sharing some new ones: Karen Dotrice, Jo Anne Worley, and Ming-Na Wen


----------



## supernova

like2workout said:


> you have great pics to send to them.  you must make them yourself?



Thanks!  I do make them myself.  I actually take quite a bit of time going through and selecting the image for the picture.  I've been using that format for a while now and have received some kind words every now and again from the person to whom I'm writing.  Plus, they realize that I'm actually writing to THEM and not just printing up random pictures.


----------



## supernova

A few from "The Little Mermaid"


----------



## Timos Halkias

supernova said:


> 45 Disney Legends certificates!  Latest one came in from Ruthie Tompson, who besides working on Walt's multi-plane camera, was also an inker on every animated feature from Snow White to The Rescuers.  Quite the legacy with Disney.


Hello!
Can you share Tony Baxter’s address?
Did he mail you back?
Thanks!


----------



## Timos Halkias

Do you know how I can get an autograph from Tony???


----------



## supernova

Timos Halkias said:


> Hello!
> Can you share Tony Baxter’s address?
> Did he mail you back?
> Thanks!


Got all of your messages.  Will be in touch via email.


----------



## supernova

I love being able to update this thread, especially when I receive mail as cool as what arrived today!

Back in July of 2018, I decided to sent some photos to Josh Cooley recognizing him for his voice work.  Today, I received all three pictures back signed, with storyboard-style doodles on them.  He also wrote a note on Pixar stationery in which he apologized for the delay as he was working on Toy Story 4.  At the bottom of the letter, he drew a Forky sketch for me.  This guy is a true class act!


----------



## supernova

Another to share.  "I didn't start it."

David Thibodeau signed my "Zootopia" photo.


----------



## Kennywood

One of my hobbies is collecting non-sport trading card (think along the lines of the Disney Transportation cards).  I know of one collector who makes his own, custom trading cards and sends them off to be signed and returned.  Among those he's received are:


----------



## Kennywood

Here are some more cards he's received:


----------



## supernova

Kennywood said:


> Here are some more cards he's received:
> 
> View attachment 408565
> 
> View attachment 408566
> 
> View attachment 408567View attachment 408565View attachment 408566


These are awesome!  Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  I'll have to check your sets and see if there is anyone I'm missing so I can write to them!


----------



## Kennywood

supernova said:


> Thanks for sharing your collection with us.  I'll have to check your sets and see if there is anyone I'm missing so I can write to them!



To be clear, these are not my cards.  I had mentioned that these were created by a fellow non-sport card collector.  He has a gift for making cards that rival those made by card manufacturers.  I wish I had his talent.


----------



## supernova

Kennywood said:


> To be clear, these are not my cards.  I had mentioned that these were created by a fellow non-sport card collector.  He has a gift for making cards that rival those made by card manufacturers.  I wish I had his talent.


In that case, I believe he and I are a member of the same autograph site.


----------



## supernova

Kennywood said:


> One of my hobbies is collecting non-sport trading card (think along the lines of the Disney Transportation cards).


When I get back to WDW this September, I'm going to try to finish off my collection of the latest Transportation cards.  Need a few water craft and monorails, plus the whole bulk of numbers at the end.  I had no idea the trams were color coded???


----------



## supernova

Today I received Jason Marsden, who signed two photos for me:


----------



## supernova

This weekend's autograph adds one to my "Parks" section of my collection.  'Yehaa' Bob Jackson signed the photo I sent and added one of his own:


----------



## supernova

Covid-19 has really put a damper on my autograph collection, but once things reopen I will start sending out more Disney-themed autographs.  In the meantime if you haven't already checked it out, please stop by and visit.  I'd love to hear your feedback!


----------



## jilldw

Your site is amazing! My sons are just starting to get into collecting Star Wars autographs...but I would love to get a few Disney ones as well. For Star Wars I know there is a through the mail collectors page that has some suggestions on where to send. Is there such a thing for Disney? I'd love to try Ed Asner....do I google and see what I can come up with? Any advice for a novice would be appreciated!
Jill 





supernova said:


> Covid-19 has really put a damper on my autograph collection, but once things reopen I will start sending out more Disney-themed autographs.  In the meantime if you haven't already checked it out, please stop by and visit.  I'd love to hear your feedback!
> View attachment 499540


----------



## supernova

jilldw said:


> Your site is amazing! My sons are just starting to get into collecting Star Wars autographs...but I would love to get a few Disney ones as well. For Star Wars I know there is a through the mail collectors page that has some suggestions on where to send. Is there such a thing for Disney? I'd love to try Ed Asner....do I google and see what I can come up with? Any advice for a novice would be appreciated!
> Jill


Thanks for writing!  I've built up a database over the years, so I can try to help you find a couple of names.  Should I message you here?  Do you check your Disboards inbox at all?


----------



## jilldw

supernova said:


> Thanks for writing!  I've built up a database over the years, so I can try to help you find a couple of names.  Should I message you here?  Do you check your Disboards inbox at all?


I do...not so much when I don’t have a trip planned because it makes me sad! But I’ll make a point to check it more often! I would appreciate the help!


----------



## supernova

Hello everyone!  My site has been updated again, with new Disney-themed autographs, as well as with some of my favorite TV shows and movies (primarily from the 80's).   Feel free to visit the Disney section as well as the site in general.  Feedback is always welcome.  And if I can help you in any way, please let me know!

www.autographshowcase.com

www.autographshowcase.com/Disney


----------

